# The winner is...



## [email protected] (Nov 21, 2011)

The new Honda HSS1332ATD won the Lawn & Garden Equipment award from RER (Rental Equipment Register). 










RER is a trade publication for the (equipment) rental industry, and each year, a few firms have products that win the Innovative Product Award.


----------



## jrom (Jan 10, 2014)

Cool, and congratulations.


----------



## bwdbrn1 (Nov 24, 2010)

Congratulations!:eusa_clap:


----------



## Vermont007 (Mar 29, 2015)

So I guess they rent out a lot of SnowBlowers in Georgia these days ?

I did not know that !


----------



## Advocate (Nov 29, 2015)

Congrats, but I think there is type-o on the award.. It is supposed to be for theHSS928AT.    *  *


----------



## WisconsinDave (Feb 24, 2014)

Congrats!


----------



## tinter (Apr 20, 2014)

That's the machine mine wants to be when it grows up.


----------



## NJHonda (Feb 8, 2013)

way to go, Honda!


----------



## nZone (Feb 19, 2015)

The HSS1332ATD is so versatile that it can be used for tilling garden and mowing lawn. The design that lead to winning 'Lawn and Garden Equipment' of the year.


----------

